# Pregnant rat update



## _Rat_Girl_ (Apr 8, 2021)

I’m my last post, I showed my maybe-to-be-mother rat and asked if she was pregnant. From the answers I got I’m convinced she is. Her tummy’s gotten bigger, but it does not look like a baby bump, but if it is this is how she’s doing! She’s been eating a lot more and got a bit of a bigger belly over night, she also destroyed the house I got for her and made it into a nest (but this was one of her hobby’s before she got pregnant) please tell me for sure if she is, because she looks like it!


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

I think she looks pretty pregnant... im not great at determining this though lol


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

She looks pregnant to me If you want to know for absolute certain - take her to a vet. Otherwise, wait out the odds.

Didn't you just go through this a month or two ago?


----------



## Angels with Whiskers (Jan 20, 2021)

Looks pregnant to me. 


lfraser06 said:


> Didn't you just go through this a month or two ago?


That was @RatCrazyGirl, their usernames are similar.


----------



## _Rat_Girl_ (Apr 8, 2021)

ratmom! said:


> I think she looks pretty pregnant... im not great at determining this though lol


Thanks for telling me! Well if she is pregnant I just found some blood in her nest, oh no! She might have a litter soon then so I’ll give updates if you wanna see?


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

You'll want to do some research on safe housing for her to give birth and nurse her babies in. Generally, single story enclosures might be better than something with multiple levels. 

From the playlist I linked in the other post, I'd recommend watching the ["Birthing Cage Setup"] video right away. I doubt you have much time to prepare before babies arrive.


----------



## _Rat_Girl_ (Apr 8, 2021)

CorbinDallasMyMan said:


> You'll want to do some research on safe housing for her to give birth and nurse her babies in. Generally, single story enclosures might be better than something with multiple levels.
> 
> From the playlist I linked in the other post, I'd recommend watching the ["Birthing Cage Setup"] video right away. I doubt you have much time to prepare before babies arrive.


I don’t think I have much time at all! I found some blood in her house, so I’m worried she might go into labor later tonight!


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

_Rat_Girl_ said:


> I don’t think I have much time at all! I found some blood in her house, so I’m worried she might go into labor later tonight!


Worried? Aren't u thrilled? I would be lol!!!


----------



## _Rat_Girl_ (Apr 8, 2021)

RatCrazyGirl said:


> Worried? Aren't u thrilled? I would be lol!!!


well I kinda am, but what if something goes wrong in labor, she seems to be transitioning into labor so cross your fingers!


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

Angels with Whiskers said:


> Looks pregnant to me.
> 
> That was @RatCrazyGirl, their usernames are similar.



Ooops, my bad.

Sorry @*_Rat_Girl_*


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

Updates?


----------



## _Rat_Girl_ (Apr 8, 2021)

RatCrazyGirl said:


> Updates?


Update! it turns out it was a false aflame but she can still have them any day now!


----------



## _Rat_Girl_ (Apr 8, 2021)

_Rat_Girl_ said:


> Update! it turns out it was a false aflame but she can still have them any day now!


Alarm*


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

_Rat_Girl_ said:


> Update! it turns out it was a false aflame but she can still have them any day now!


Aww! Btw where do u live, people may be looking for rats (I may be getting more in 3m for my b-day)


----------



## _Rat_Girl_ (Apr 8, 2021)

RatCrazyGirl said:


> Aww! Btw where do u live, people may be looking for rats (I may be getting more in 3m for my b-day)


Oh I live in Nevada! So if you are wondering about them you can email me at [email protected] , I will gladly give some to you for free!


----------

